# flatheads and depths



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

trying to figure if flatheads like the deep or shallow water,,,,alot of people say find the deepest hole you can find,,,and also ive heard they will lay in shallows 3 to 4 feet deep

i know we have had some huge fish hit the bottom of our 12 ft boat going thru shallow water in some of the tributaries ,,,a flathead is the only fish i can think of that would just be laying there like that,,,,also the noodling thing(which isnt for me,,lol) they are in some pretty shallow places,

but on the other hand in the ohio river they seem to be in some really deep places,we have caught em in the ohio river in 20-40 ft of water and have caught em in the scioto in 4-6 ft of water

what do you guys think shallow or deep????

im leaning on the shallow side daytime and nightime


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We used to run the boat over a lot of gars. In the summer , they just lay there until you get right on top of them and you spook them.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I've always thought that they are in the deep holes and log jams during the hot daytime hours of the summer and come into the shallows at night looking to feed. I saw a guy once in the scioto (just south of the city) who was fishing in a section of very shallow and flowing water and caught an 18lber on a worm at night. Not huge but pretty big for the Scioto. I've also seen a lot of carp roaming around in shallow tributaries.


----------



## crabby1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I caught a big flathead last saturday in about 8 ft of water at the dam, darn thing hit a jig very close to shore.
20 plus pounds. fun to catch though


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Both  Depends time of year, time of day/night, and body of water being fished.


----------

